# Any easy way to list members post count?



## gw1400 (Jun 9, 2005)

Does this software have a way to list members post count in ascending order?  Who's in the lead already?


----------



## MarTN (Jun 9, 2005)

yes, click Members List in the blue bar above.  Each of the underlined column headings can be used to sort. Click on them. The admins are way ahead.


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 9, 2005)

gw1400 said:
			
		

> Does this software have a way to list members post count in ascending order?  Who's in the lead already?


Go to the Members List then click on the word "posts" in the header bar.
This will sort the members by number of posts, Highest first.

Makai Guy is ahead with 69


----------



## MarTN (Jun 9, 2005)

Bruce, I beat you by one minute.


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 9, 2005)

I wasn't quite quick enough of the mark that time


----------



## gw1400 (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice.  I like this new software.

Bruce, must have taken a little longer to get over the pond.


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 9, 2005)

gw1400 said:
			
		

> Nice.  I like this new software.
> 
> Bruce, must have taken a little longer to get over the pond.



The wires are a little rusty so my message got slowed down


----------

